
Convert scans of handwritten notes to beautiful, compact PDFs - hitr
https://github.com/mzucker/noteshrink
======
leephillips
I've tried some Imagemagick incantations that have been passed around to try
to get results like this, and have been disappointed. I look forward to trying
this!

